# Sweet Mocha!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Today is bittersweet. It is not only Gunner's birthday, but it would have been his sister Mocha's 3rd birthday as well.
Sadly, Mocha went to the bridge in February at the age of just 2 1/2.
She left a lasting impression on all of us who knew and loved her. 

I have been good friends with Mocha's family since the day we got our pups. We followed each others journey and I was there throughout Mocha's illness and subsequent passing.
She was a the sweetest girl you could have ever hoped to meet. Even as sick as she was, she always had a smile on her face and was happy to wag her tail in appreciation.
I was especially thrilled to share in the process of the family getting their new girl Liebe, who just turned 6 months old. She has helped the family to heal, but it doesn't stop the tears of today's significance. 
We miss her so much. Today is especially hard for Mocha's family. There's been tears for days leading up to this day. Please keep Mocha's family in your prayers today. 

Happy 3rd Birthday sweet girl! :wub:
I've attached a few pictures and a special video I made after she left us.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

RIP sweet Mocha. Her family is in my thoughts and prayers, I can appreciate what they are going through.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful song, Beautiful girl, Beautiful tribute as the tears roll down my face.
RIP Beautiful Mocha


----------

